# Taking a Macbook apart - Help!!



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Having problems with the letter 'E' on my macbook keyboard

It either doesn't work at all, or seems to stick down causing an 'eeeeeeeeee' effect?

Anyone know any good emac book striping tutorials? I'd rather not get it wrong:wave:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

try www.ifixit.com for tutorials


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Don't need to mate. Just pull the key off (gently, but firmly.) There will be a bit of pie/hair/crisp/sand/ down there. Or, you might be able to get away with blasting it with canned air. I had to take my key off though.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

if its still in warrenty take it back and they will sort it out, the advantage of this is that if your macbook casing has any cracks, dents wear and tear they will replace the casing for you 

thats what they did for me when i had a problem with the usb port


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

But Steve, coming from Yorkshire you should know that your Mac is just trying to help you out eeeee by gum, eeeeeeh up.

On a serious note the ifixit tutorial are pretty good, hope you get it sorted and if you do will you please post up the fix.

Thanks


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

philworrall said:


> But Steve, coming from Yorkshire you should know that your Mac is just trying to help you out eeeee by gum, eeeeeeh up.
> 
> Thanks


lmao! :lol:

Saw you on Otley Rd yesterday Steve, just by the Halfway House....

i would've flashed/waved etc, but i didn't want you wondering who the hell i was for the rest of the day, lol!!! :wave:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> lmao! :lol:
> 
> Saw you on Otley Rd yesterday Steve, just by the Halfway House....
> 
> i would've flashed/waved etc, but i didn't want you wondering who the hell i was for the rest of the day, lol!!! :wave:


Was he cycling (on one of about 5 different bikes) or in the (not spotless) truck?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

he was in the truck, couldn't swirl spot at 60mph.... :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> he was in the truck, couldn't swirl spot at 60mph.... :lol:


You wouldn't have spotted any marring under the layer of muck lol

I still have Nanolex to put on it at some point


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You wouldn't have spotted any marring under the layer of muck lol
> 
> I still have Nanolex to put on it at some point


lol, didn't think it look THAT bad tbh..... i've seen it worse!!

(sound like a stalker now!!! :argie: )


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dave^ said:


> lol, didn't think it look THAT bad tbh..... i've seen it worse!!
> 
> (sound like a stalker now!!! :argie: )


Wrong choice of icon at the end i think :lol:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Wrong choice of icon at the end i think :lol:


jealous?

:lol:


----------

